# sore as hell



## Proletario Militante

Alguien podría por el contexto deducir que significado tiene la expresión en negritas? Podría ser un "hincha-pelotas" o alguien irritante?

"One of the soldiers is especially outspoken against his superiors. He is *"sore as hell"*, he says".

Gracias de antemano
Salud


----------



## peterfenn

Está mas cabreado que la leche/hostia/etc.

Está furioso que no veas.

Le han tocado las pelotas muchísimo.


----------



## Sidd

Si traduces "sore" por irritiado, enfadado, dolorido, con un matiz de cansancio ("sore body" sería algo como "cuerpo molido") y traduces "as hell" como un enfatizador negativo ("de la hostia", etc.) te puedes hacer una idea.


----------



## peterfenn

_Sore _en este sentido antiguo y norteamericano, únicamente quiere decir enfadado y no tiene nada que ver con el cansancio ni la irritación física.


----------



## Proletario Militante

Me hago una idea.

Gracias a todos
Salud


----------



## Sidd

peterfenn said:


> _Sore _en este sentido antiguo y norteamericano, únicamente quiere decir enfadado y no tiene nada que ver con el cansancio ni la irritación física.



A mi modo de entender sí hay un matiz de extenuación o hartazgo (y un matiz no es más que un matiz).  

Permítame, peterfenn, decir que el uso de "creo" o "pienso" o palabras por el estilo es menos agresivo.


----------



## peterfenn

Por supuesto que te permito, Sidd. No era mi intención parecer agresivo ni mucho menos. Pero es que en este caso no hay ningún lugar a duda. Si se lo preguntas a cualquier norteamericano o británico nativo te contestará lo mismo, que _sore_ en este sentido en concreto se refiere solamente a la ira. Indudablemente en su sentido normal de toda la vida _sore_ se trata de irritación o dolor físico.


----------



## Antpax

peterfenn said:


> Por supuesto que te permito, Sidd. No era mi intención parecer agresivo ni mucho menos. Pero es que en este caso no hay ningún lugar a duda. Si se lo preguntas a cualquier norteamericano o británico nativo te contestará lo mismo, que _sore_ en este sentido en concreto se refiere solamente a la ira. Indudablemente en su sentido normal de toda la vida _sore_ se trata de irritación o dolor físico.


 
Hola Peter:

Pero a lo que se refería Sidd era a cansancio o irritación, pero no en sentido físico, si no en el sentido "moral", que en español se usa mucho.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## SamanthainLA

Estoy de acuerdo con el guapo Peter. 
No tiene nada que ver con cansancio de ningún tipo.
Sería algo así como "dolido al máximo", pero en el sentido de 'molesto/ irritado'


----------



## peterfenn

Ya, entendido Antpax. Es que _sore_ es muy especial en ese uso antiguo norteamericano (me repito, lo sé, perdonadme!) y tampoco tiene un sentido moral/metafórico. Es como si os dijera a vosotros que "cabreado" (por ejemplo) puede que tenga algún matiz de cansancio, sea físico o moral. Es que no lo tiene.


----------



## Sidd

Una pregunta, porque estoy aprendiendo, 
 ¿Se puede pasar de estar bien a estar "sore as hell"? ¿O es el resultado de un proceso en el que cada vez estás peor hasta que llegas a esa situación?


----------



## SamanthainLA

Es que "estar bien" no es lo opuesto de "sore as hell"!


----------



## peterfenn

Bueno... sí, es posible. De igual modo que te puedes lesionar de la espalda así de golpe, si te caes de un caballo, o bien se puede ir desarollando poco a poco una molestia que se te produzca hasta que tengas la espalda realmente jodida.


----------



## Sidd

SamanthainLA said:


> Es que "estar bien" no es lo opuesto de "sore as hell"!



No he preguntado eso. Lo que pregunto, porque quiero entenderlo bien, es si se puede dar el caso de que una persona en un momento está bien, y pasa algo y en cuestión de minutos está "sore as hell" o el uso de "sore as hell" necesita de un desgaste que sucede durante el tiempo. 

Dicho de otra manera, ¿Se os ocurre un ejemplo de algo que pueda pasar y que haga que alguien pase de "estar bien" a estar "sore as hell" en poco tiempo?

Y me refiero al contexto de este hilo.


----------



## peterfenn

Vamos a usar el mismo ejemplo del origen de este hilo. Su superior le hace un feo tremendo al soldado, por lo que el otro se cabrea en cuestión de segundos. Entonces se puede decir perfectamente (si da la casualidad que eres un norteamericano mayor... jeje) que "He's sore as hell" con referencia al soldado. Vamos, que quiero decir que sí a tu pregunta Sidd!


----------



## SamanthainLA

Sidd said:


> No he preguntado eso. Lo que pregunto, porque quiero entenderlo bien, es si se puede dar el caso de que una persona en un momento está bien, y pasa algo y en cuestión de minutos está "sore as hell" o el uso de "sore as hell" necesita de un desgaste que sucede durante el tiempo.
> 
> Dicho de otra manera, ¿Se os ocurre un ejemplo de algo que pueda pasar y que haga que alguien pase de "estar bien" a estar "sore as hell" en poco tiempo?
> 
> Y me refiero al contexto de este hilo.


 
Entendido.  Puedes ponerte "sore as hell" en instantes si te hacen o dicen algo que te molesta.  La respuesta de esta brujita es ¡Sí!


----------



## cyberpedant

un ejemplo de algo que pueda pasar y que haga que alguien pase de "estar bien" a estar "sore as hell" en poco tiempo?

Por ejemplo, estás a gusto tomando una cerveza con tu chica, y entra un cabrón que te dice "Hola, guey, eres un verdadero pendejo." You immediately get "sore as hell."


----------



## Sidd

Gracias, entendido.


----------



## peterfenn

Jeje, muy buen ejemplo cyberpedant, mejicano total!

Great name, by the way, great name.


----------



## Vale_yaya

SamanthainLA said:


> Estoy de acuerdo con el guapo Peter.
> No tiene nada que ver con cansancio de ningún tipo.
> Sería algo así como "dolido al máximo", pero en el sentido de 'molesto/ irritado'


 
"Dolido al máximo" nunca diera referencia a estar molesto en español. Estar dolido significa estar lastimado, herido (ya sea sentimental o físicamente), pero esto no tiene nada que ver con molesto. En español sería algo como:

Está que revienta de iras.
Está a punto de ebullición.
Está que ni él se aguanta.
Está muerto de iras.

Obviamente todas son expresiones super informales, y no tan comunes, como la frase original, sin embargo sería muy difícil traducirla de una mejor manera. 

Yo, al igual que Sidd, no había visto "sore as hell" usado de esta manera, pero es bueno aprender algo nuevo.


----------



## Proletario Militante

Como ha dicho peterfenn, es una expresión americana antigua. He preguntado por ella a raíz de un libro de 1920 y quería estar seguro del significado.

Gracias de nuevo
Salud


----------



## CanalGirl

No sé qué querrás decir con antigua.  
¡Se usa normalmente todos los santos días!


----------



## cyberpedant

The phrase, "to get sore (about something)," meaning "to become angry," used to be common in the Damon Runyon era. I haven't really heard it very recently.

Thanks, peterfenn, for enjoying my handle.

cp


----------



## peterfenn

CanalGirl said:


> No sé qué querrás decir con antigua.
> ¡Se usa normalmente todos los santos días!


 
Eso no es verdad, si es que te refieres a su uso peculiar del presente caso (ira, etc..). Es _super_ antigua!


----------



## peterfenn

Basically, it immediately makes me think of a character from _Of Mice Or Men_, or _O' Brother Where Art Thou_ by the Cohen brothers, or something of that ilk (America during the depression, at the latest).


----------



## Hieroglyphic

peterfenn said:


> Eso no es verdad, si es que te refieres a su uso peculiar del presente caso (ira, etc..). Es _super_ antigua!


 
Es antigua en que existe desde hace tiempo, pero no es anticuada. Quizá donde tú vives, peluchín


----------



## Adam&Eve

Por estos lados se usa bastante.
Sin embargo los más jóvenes dirían *pissed as hell.*


----------



## peterfenn

Pues en ese caso os imagino perfectamente con vuestras boinas al estilo minero, poniéndoos "sore as hell" y comentando uno al otro "Jee, that's real swell, say"! Jeje...


----------



## EastCoast

I confirm, for Maryland, Virginia and DC:
Old but not old-fashioned.
By the way, that should be _Gee_, with a g.


----------



## peterfenn

That really is amazing. Honestly. I'm staggered.


----------



## EastCoast

peterfenn said:


> That really is amazing. Honestly. I'm staggered.


 
Now, that's unusual--to say "I'm staggered."  Where on earth did you hear that?


----------



## peterfenn

Good question. Probably from my infant school teacher commenting on my attempts at drawing (or something).


----------



## cyberpedant

Ïn my neck of the woods, we use "fuckin' pissed off," "bent out of shape" (cf. sacado de onda), "ripped."


----------



## peterfenn

I can just imagine the guy from the 1920s novel saying, "I'm fucking ripped and bent out of shape!"


----------

